# slingshot holsters/belt pouches... pics please..



## Mtnfolk Mike (Aug 23, 2010)

hey folks.. after reading Philly's thread, on his ammo/slingshot pouch, i was was wanting to know how many of you all, use a slingshot holster and/or belt pouch.. pics would be cool..

if not, how do you all carry your gear while out in the field or woods...









cheers.. Mike

P.S. this forum rocks...


----------



## Mtnfolk Mike (Aug 23, 2010)

huh.. nobody uses any kind of holster and/or belt pouch?? i'll whip one together and put some pics up...


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Have some patience, lots of new threads these days...

Here is my fastest holster, for my "V":






Jörg


----------



## Mtnfolk Mike (Aug 23, 2010)

cheers Jorg.. that is pretty slick... i like it... love all of your other video's too man...


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

I have a small Milbro, so it slips in my pocket; I do however have a pouch for my ammo, it's about fist size. The pouch is an old travel shoe-shine kit, I put a strap on the back and I put my belt through it, it serves excellently.


----------



## King Cat (Dec 19, 2009)

Joerg,
Very inovative, I love it.


----------



## jephroux (Dec 21, 2009)

hey mike 
i have one of these







ordered it from danny one of the fourm members
dont know if he still around selling issues or something
not sure
dont realy carry it on my belt is handy to keep every thing
in one spot though
here are some more






































i know some other members use shotgun shell holders
i wont to do one out of kydex havent seen one yet
hope this helps


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Here is my field bag. I carry ammo, glasses, extra band sets and a couple of slingshots in it.


----------



## Mtnfolk Mike (Aug 23, 2010)

great stuff folks.. please keep the pics coming...







i have a few idea's i might try and work up this weekend...


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Here's what I've used for years when I want more than will fit in my pockets. It started out as a cheap spent shotgun shell pouch for your belt. I got some nylon strap from the camping store and my wife sewed it on the back for me. It makes a simple but nice and tough "field bag". Works great but I've been thinking of making something up in leather soon.
***notice my 1976 National Catapultry Association badge. I was a member then!!!! I've loved shootin' catties for a long time!!!


----------

